# Pork Belly slice Marinade



## markuk (Jul 9, 2014)

Going to have a simple BBQ Sunday night before World Cup finals - just burgers and bratwursts ( Lidle btw - excellent!)

Fancy some Pork Belly slices too and wondered if anyone had some good marinades to use ?

thanks in advance

Mark


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 9, 2014)

Hello.  Dog gone it Mark:  You KNOW I just can't leave you hanging with no replies!  You also know that marinades and rubs aren't mine thing.  Doesn't mean I don't have a recipe.  What's wrong with salt and pepper??  Do you KNOW how long it's gonna take me to type this???

1c. - VEG. COOKING OIL

1 c. - BEER  Whatever you chose.  I haven't tried but I think a dark ale or stout would also work well.

1/2 c. WHITE VINEGAR

1/2 tsp. - DRY MUSTARD

1/2 tsp. - PAPRIKA

1/2 tsp. - SALT

1/2 tsp. - OREGANO

1 tsp. - LEA AND PERRINS WORCHESTERSHIRE SAUCE

1 tsp. - HOT SAUCE OR PICANTE SAUCE

2 lg. SLICES - ONION ( CHOPPED )

JUICE OF 1 LEMON

THIS IS A START.  HOW MUCH MEAT ARE YOU GOING TO COOK?  DOUBLE IT IF NEEDED.  COMBINE ALL INGREDIENTS IN A POT.  STIR WELL  BRING TO A RAPID BOIL.  REDUCE HEAT AND SIMMER 15 TO 20 MINUTES.  ALLOW TO COOL SO THAT COOL TO THE TOUCH.  POUR OVER PORK BELLY SLICES WHILE JUST STILL WARM.

You guys are gonna start thinking I am one of those namby pamby yuppy folks who rub, inject, pat, read stories to, and massage their meat before cooking!

NOT that there is anything wrong with those processes and folks using those processes.  Many folks have GREAT success using those processes.  Just NOT my thing.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## markuk (Jul 10, 2014)

Probably only going to do around 10 slices - would this be too much for that amount if so should i half amounts ??

thanks it sounds good !


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 10, 2014)

Hello Mark.  SURE.  Half will be fine.  I am not a big vinegar fan so I do use just slightlyI guess the term I should have used in the recipe is tepid.  Don't pour the marinade over the meat until the marinade is really cooled.  Think yeast for bread making.  Tepid, and just above room temp.  Slightly tepid will help it to penetrate the meat.  Too warm and it will start to cook ( stew ) the meat.  I am not a big vinegar fan so when I use this I use between 1/4 and 1/2 c. vinegar.  If you like it spicey you can leave out the hot sauce and add about 1/4 - 1/2 tsp. cayenne pepper.  This will also work on chicken.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Jul 13, 2014)

Another option with vinegar is to omit it from the marinade itself but just rub it onto the surface of the meat about 10 minutes before applying the rest of the marinade (without the vinegar). One of the reasons the vinegar is there to open up the pores on the meat so that the other marinade flavours will penetrate. Just rubbing the surface beforehand with a little vinegar will minimise its taste. This is what I do with brisket. I don't mind the taste of a little vinegar in my pork marinade though.


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 13, 2014)

Hello.  GREAT tip Wade.  Never thought of that.  I'll definitely try it.  I use chilli infused vinegar on my "bitter" greens ( soul food type thing as you know )  and I love pickled gherkins but that is about as far as my vinegar tastes go.  I eat them often but wish there was less vinegar in pickled jalapenos.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

